
Physical 'Emoji Keyboard' for Macs and iOS Devices Lets You Type Emoji Faster - arm
http://www.macrumors.com/2015/11/03/emojiworks-emoji-keyboard-macs-ios-devices/
======
arm
Frankly, I don’t mind the idea (any physical keyboard giving you easier access
to portions of Unicode’s vast repertoire of characters is a good thing in my
book), but just one option/alt key is a no-go for me. I already make huge use
of it both for keyboard shortcuts and my custom keyboard layouts, so there’s
no way I can give up having one of each side of the keyboard. I would’ve
probably liked this keyboard better if the emoji key was an additional key
rather than it replacing one.

------
thomasrossi
It looks like a toy, so maybe it is intended that way. A simple screen to
slide emoji and select them with a tap, leaving the keyboard as is would have
been better for me. I would not buy it as is. Probably it is thought for
another public anyway, I'm old skool on my emoticons ;P

